# Good Working Height for Router Table Design?



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm currently designing a router table to replace the wood frame with legs that supports my interchangeable table tops, with one that has storage for routers(cabinet), and bits (drawers).
Here'e the issue-what's a recommended comfortable working height for a router table? The height of my current table setup is 37 inches. I'm a short guy (5'7") and have been working at this height for 12+yrs, so I'm used to it. The two Canadian guys who televise the router workshop (and others) recommend a table height of 40-44 inches, claiming better control of workpieces, visibility of the bit, etc.
What are the heights of the router tables you LJ"s have either built or bought, and are they comfortable/workable for you?

Thanks for the help.
Gerry


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

mine is about 30" and its way too low. I'd say about table saw height. or higher depending on what you use it for. I use mine for jointing, so i wouldnt want it *too* high.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have raised many of my tools about 6" above the "stock" height. It is more comfortable on my back not to have to bend over so far. It is especially comfortable when doing repetitive operation- or turnings on the lathe.

BTW- Love your avatar of Sophie. We are on our third basset- Quigley. Best dogs in the world!!


----------



## BeachedBones (Jan 31, 2009)

Mine is also at 37". I made it this height so I can feed material over my workbenches on either side so I don't get bound up on longer pieces. If I had a table that was free and clear of anything else I'd want it taller by maybe 2" - 8"


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I make all my tables and tool stands the same height as my table saw for what I thought would be obvious reasons.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

I am also 5' 7" and mine is 38". That works fine for me. I made it that high and if I did it again would make the next one the same.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm 6' 4" and mine is at 37".........works for me


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

gerryM, I built the Norm r.t., and the heigth was ok, but I've got a very bad back and don't like to bend over more that I have to (two back surgeries will do that). I'm also a short guy (5'-8"', and fat!!!). I mounted 2 1/2" locking casters on mine, and that made it 39" tall. Now it's just right, and I can move it around the shop if I want to, although I don't-but you never know!! Sounds like from the other posts, somewhere around 37-39" is compatable for heigth. Happy routing!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think theres a cruel conspiracy behind all woodworking machinery being near crotch height.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I just started doing some drawings for a new router table. My current table is 36 1/2" and seems a bit too short. I cut some 2×6's and some 1×6's this past weekend and experimented with stacking different layers of them to raise the height. For me, the most comfortable height was with the legs stacked on 2 layers of 2×6"s which brought it up to a height of 39 1/2".


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The correct height is what works for you. experiment with different heights and see what feels good as if you were pushing material through The router.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, this is an interesting thread, so much so that I had to go measure the height of my UniSaw and router table. Both are 34-1/2", but that's because my router table is the extension table on my saw.

But, out of the box my UniSaw would have been even lower, maybe 32-33". I put a mobile base on the UniSaw and replaced the wheels with 5/8 bolts to use as levelers. The only reason I did that was to raise it to the height of my other benches so I can use them as support when sawing large panels.

I'm 5'10" and I find that 34-1/2" height very comfortable, I do not find myself bending over when using the UniSaw or the router table. But when I buy shirts or suit jackets I do have to get the long because I guess my arms are a inch longer then average. Same thing happened when I had a set of golf clubs custom made, I was measured for them and the shafts were made an inch shorter then average.

So I have to agree with aiJim, you have to experiment with different heights and decide what is most comfortable for you. Using what is comfortable for others may not work for you.

Norm built a router table a few years back, his second I believe, I'd be curious to know what its height is so if anyone has the plans please chime in. Norm doesn't seem to be hunched over when he's using it and I don't think he'd build something that was uncomfortable to use. But then again, how tall is Norm?


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Gerry, what ever is comfortable for you. I just redid mine and simply checked different surfaces around the shop and found the one closest to what felt good to me and went with it. A simple solution, but you know…it worked out perfectly :>)


----------

